# Samplitude v8.0 Pro Taktraster



## mountmadness (1. März 2005)

Hilfe ich dreh hier gleich durch!
  Ich sitz hier grad mit dem oben genannten programm und gleich fang ich echt an mich zu ärgern, hier mein Problem: 
 Ich hab was gesampled und möchte jetzt ein taktraster einrichten, so daß mein sample genau vier beats lang ist. klingt einfach, ist es aber nicht. ich hab schon alles probiert, bereichsraster, taktraster usw, aber es klappt einfach nicht.
  entweder stimmt das raster nicht oder das programm strecht das sample, was ich ja auch nicht will!

  Wer kann mir helfen?
  Danke im Voraus


----------

